# BHF London 2 Brighton Night Ride 26/27 May



## User (19 May 2012)




----------



## User10571 (19 May 2012)

Mebbe


----------



## iZaP (19 May 2012)

this ride is terribly slow!


----------



## thom (19 May 2012)

I'll be out of the country but wouldn't an alternative strategy be interesting - do the reverse route and pass em all ? 
I guess it depends what their route is but if they stick to main roads then you'd be safe going against the flow.


----------



## ChrisBailey (19 May 2012)

I cycled down to Brighton today, lots of 'Midnight Bicycle Ride ' signs and the Ditchling Beacon road has been resurfaced! not sure if the two are connected, but it certainly made the climb a lot easier...


----------



## Aperitif (19 May 2012)

1855462 said:


> But has anyone  defaced it yet?


That would mean Ditchling with no bends. Too expensive to paint a life-size representation I suspect...
But I am game for getting up there with some red, green and white paint to make a HUGE FNRttC jersey representation...just at the most photogenic point. Actually - one in each direction so there will be no confusion when people view their photographs.
Or would that be wrong?


----------



## Tim Hall (19 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> That would mean Ditchling with no bends. Too expensive to paint a life-size representation I suspect...
> But I am game for getting up there with some red, green and white paint to make a HUGE FNRttC jersey representation...just at the most photogenic point. Actually - one in each direction so there will be no confusion when people view their photographs.
> Or would that be wrong?


 
You'd need blue and pink so you can do the  ghey other version too.


----------



## dellzeqq (19 May 2012)

stay away - especially if it's raining! If my worst fears are realised you'll not want to be there


----------



## ChrisBailey (19 May 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> I cycled down to Brighton today, lots of 'Midnight Bicycle Ride ' signs


 
Thinking about it, worth mentioning that the signs were on the B2036, the road running parallel to the A23, no signs on the Turners Hill, Ardingly, Lindfield, Ditching section. I assume that means they are avoiding the Beacon.


----------



## StuAff (19 May 2012)

I hope it goes well, but it certainly looks like an overcomplicated mess in the making. Certainly overpriced....


----------



## Aperitif (20 May 2012)

StuAff said:


> I hope it goes well, but it certainly looks like an overcomplicated mess in the making. Certainly overpriced....


Sounds like being married, Stu.


----------



## StuAff (20 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Sounds like being married, Stu.


Apparently so....


----------



## Red Light (20 May 2012)

ChrisBailey said:


> Thinking about it, worth mentioning that the signs were on the B2036, the road running parallel to the A23, no signs on the Turners Hill, Ardingly, Lindfield, Ditching section. I assume that means they are avoiding the Beacon.


 
They are and going Devil's Dyke instead. This from BHF:

_Hi everyone, that's fantastic that some of you have signed up to our first London to Brighton Night Ride._​_Just to give you a little more information about the Night Ride - it's approx 60 miles long and follows a signed, marshalled route. We start at Clapham Common, following the majority of the daytime ride route. The main difference is the way that we descend into Brighton. We will not be incorporating Ditchling Beacon into the route to ensure safety of all our cyclists. Instead we will enter via the equally challenging Devil’s Dyke._​


----------



## Red Light (20 May 2012)

1856327 said:


> Interesting, Balcombe Road and Devils Dyke.


 
Very interesting - a bit of road that is uphill in both directions according to Google Streetview!


----------



## dellzeqq (20 May 2012)

that's probably a good call if they've closed Devil's Dyke Road


----------



## Red Light (20 May 2012)

Found a map of the route for those that want to get up at 2AM to cheer me on my way


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> Found a map of the route for those that want to get up at 2AM to cheer me on my way


are you sure?


----------



## Red Light (21 May 2012)

1857330 said:


> Where do you expect to be at 2:00?


 
About halfway which should have me on schedule for arriving in Brighton at sunrise (@ 04:59)


----------



## Tim Hall (21 May 2012)

As I have plans to take Mrs. Hall and the tandem to East Croydon that morning, I do hope it has.


----------



## dellzeqq (21 May 2012)

1857519 said:


> Which bits do you doubt? The Caterham dog leg, the Burgess Hill ring road?


that and the schlepp west to Devil's Dyke. Have these people not heard of the Warninglid Variation?

RedLight - do please let us know if this is indeed the route - but, to be honest, I can't think that it will be.


----------



## Red Light (21 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> that and the schlepp west to Devil's Dyke. Have these people not heard of the Warninglid Variation?
> 
> RedLight - do please let us know if this is indeed the route - but, to be honest, I can't think that it will be.


 
It is definitely the route and is linked to from the BHF website page on the ride (find it under "Getting ready for the big day/The route"). If you think there is a serious problem with it then they give an email contact address of nightride@bhf.org.uk


----------



## Tim Hall (21 May 2012)

1857958 said:


> That says no bikes on trains on Sunday, which does potentially alter things a little for people.


Hmm. I asked the nice man at Redhill station today. He hadn't heard anything about it.


----------



## Red Light (21 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Hmm. I asked the nice man at Redhill station today. He hadn't heard anything about it.


 
Nothing I could find on the Southern Trains website either.


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2012)

Just spoken to Southern enquiries. Although they have no policy on charity rides (?) and bikes are let on at the train manager's discretion, there is a no bikes policy on Sunday. It would be handy if they put this on their website.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2012)

1857890 said:


> I think that they are terrified of two things. The M23 slip road at Hooley, hence the Caterham diversion and the A23 and A27 junction after Clayton, hence the dog leg to Devils Dyke. Staying further west throughout would avoid all that.


There are four big considerations when organising an L2B route

1. How do you traverse the North Downs?
2. How do you avoid the traffic?
3. Are the roads fit for purpose?
3. How do you traverse the South Downs?

and the answers depend on the kind of ride and the time of ride. Running a night ride gives you choices you wouldn't otherwise have, because, in all seriousness, there are very few roads on which the traffic presents any kind of worry. As Adrian says - the A23/M23 slip is dodgy, the A272 should be treated with care, the A23 in to Brighton is not for the faint-hearted and Devil's Dyke Road is dangerous unless it is closed. 

The North Downs question has defeated the BHF. They've slung in a wild diversion that still takes you to Shepherds Hill. That's not in the same league of terrifying as Pebblecombe, but, given the overshadowing and the narrowness of the road it's no less a risk than Reigate Hill, which makes it, in my book, unsuitable for a ride that size. In the good old bad old days the L2B used to run down Markedge Lane (which goes left off our 'standard route' just past Chipstead) and that could and did turn out very nasty - Shepherds Hill could be just as bad. It would have been far, far better to take the A24, which has little traffic past Colliers Wood, and next to no traffic past Epsom - the average cyclist might get passed by three cars between the M25 and Dorking. I appreciate the descent south of Leatherhead is fast, but the road is broad and well-surfaced. One could then go over to Newdigate, Rusper, Faygate, Pease Pottage, Cuckfield and south, and wind up with a shorter, flatter, safer, simpler, nicer run

The rest of it is just eccentric. Nutfield Road could be interesting (as in bloody), but there's nothing wrong with the roads down to The Edifice. It's the west turn back to the B2036 that is surprising, and I can't for the life of me get my head around the Burgess Hill bypass thing (if you're reading this, RL, I'd steam straight through). Where one is bound to worry is Devil's Dyke. I'm not taking the FNRttC back there, but, then again, we don't get to close roads. If the road is open then cars will be passing at 70mph, blind summits notwithstanding. And, if the road is closed, then how come they couldn't get the Beacon closed, which is, let's be honest, what the L2B is all about?

Pray for dry weather. Susie and I will be on our way to York, on what will, hopefully, be a dry run for LonJoG, but, if it's raining, I'll be fearing the worst.


----------



## Red Light (22 May 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> There are four big considerations when organising an L2B route
> 
> 1. How do you traverse the North Downs?
> 2. How do you avoid the traffic?
> ...


 
Weather forecast looks excellent at the moment - sunny day and clear night on Saturday. The only thing I would say is that with 5,000 riders on the route, cars doing 70mph along Devil's Dyke will be near impossible although I can see it as being a potential problem if you have a small group. The greater danger I suspect is frustrated motorists trying to pass a long string of cyclists and taking chances through frustration.


----------



## Andrew_P (22 May 2012)

Just looked at that map, I know zero about group riding at night, but I have commuted once on some of that route and it was not too good solo, let alone 5k. Hilly and pot hole ridden. Merstham through Nutfield will be awful if they have not arranged road closures, just one car Northbound could cause a massive problem Also every sign up until this weekend just gone was showing Midnight 26th of May, someone has had to re-label them the 27th all over the weekend!

I spoke to someone taking part and they seem to want everyone lit up like Blackpool tower, I would have thought some instruction on low power and definitely no flashing rears, would be awful with a few hundred rear lights on full with flashers!


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2012)

1859065 said:


> Is it blanket or relaxed north of 3 Bridges after mid-day?


It's unclear. Later I called FCC customer services. Yes there's a ban. It runs until 12. It runs all day. Could have been the time zone between here and Bangalore that caused the mix up.

At as guess (and my cunning plan) trains up from Bognor/Pompey/Horsham should be OK. We shall see.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2012)

LOCO said:


> Just looked at that map, I know zero about group riding at night, but I have commuted once on some of that route and it was not too good solo, let alone 5k. Hilly and pot hole ridden. Merstham through Nutfield will be awful if they have not arranged road closures, just one car Northbound could cause a massive problem Also every sign up until this weekend just gone was showing Midnight 26th of May, someone has had to re-label them the 27th all over the weekend!
> 
> I spoke to someone taking part and they seem to want everyone lit up like Blackpool tower, I would have thought some instruction on low power and definitely no flashing rears, would be awful with a few hundred rear lights on full with flashers!


it's the reverse that you have to worry about. Not a few riders turned up to the second Martlets L2B charity ride without lights. Big red flashers tend to be the preserve of regular cyclists, and they're not difficult to deal with - you just ask the owner to rotate them downwards.


----------



## dellzeqq (22 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> Weather forecast looks excellent at the moment - sunny day and clear night on Saturday. The only thing I would say is that with 5,000 riders on the route, cars doing 70mph along Devil's Dyke will be near impossible although I can see it as being a potential problem if you have a small group. The greater danger I suspect is frustrated motorists trying to pass a long string of cyclists and taking chances through frustration.


that's part of it, but the slope up from the A281 is a bit of a grind and not very wide. There'll be lots of overtaking and some of that overtaking will be sketchy - particularly toward the rear of the ride. None of this will matter if the road is closed, though.

The drop of the A23 at Merstham is tricky. I doubt there will be one car coming the other way between the hours of one and four, but the slope increases, there are parked cars to the left, the road surface last time I looked was pants, and the turn just after the railway bridge is 'open to interpretation'.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> It's unclear. Later I called FCC customer services. Yes there's a ban. It runs until 12. It runs all day. Could have been the time zone between here and Bangalore that caused the mix up.
> 
> At as guess (and my cunning plan) trains up from Bognor/Pompey/Horsham should be OK. We shall see.


Handy pdf guide to (Southern Failway but covering FCC) Sunday multi modal mayhem here

No bikes on trains anywhere within a triangle of Gatwick, Fishbourne and Pevensey & Westham all day


----------



## TimO (22 May 2012)

I do love the modern approach of the train companies to these events, they stick their fingers in their ears and say <Nah nah nah I can't hear you. Bikes what bikes? I can't see any bikes ... because we've banned them.>

When I was a student (not that many years ago!) they used to put on trains with a large number of guard vans, just to carry the bicycles back. Admittedly this was back when the trains were meant to provide a service to the passengers, rather than their shareholders.


----------



## swansonj (22 May 2012)

I will agree it's not entirely BHF's fault, but isn't it a bit ironic that one of the effects of the BHF bike ride is to make life more difficult for other cyclists?


----------



## Tim Hall (22 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Handy pdf guide to (Southern Failway but covering FCC) Sunday multi modal mayhem here
> 
> No bikes on trains anywhere within a triangle of Gatwick, Fishbourne and Pevensey & Westham all day


 
Thanks for that. But it does seem to scupper my plans for getting to a Tandem Club ride. Whereabouts did you find it? Putting terms like British Heart Foundation into the Southern website search box drew a blank.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> Thanks for that. But it does seem to scupper my plans for getting to a Tandem Club ride. Whereabouts did you find it? Putting terms like British Heart Foundation into the Southern website search box drew a blank.


Click on the Southern tab on the homepage of www.southernrailway.com. That is where they hide the latest news. Uploaded today I think.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (22 May 2012)

swansonj said:


> I will agree it's not entirely BHF's fault, but isn't it a bit ironic that one of the effects of the BHF bike ride is to make life more difficult for other cyclists?


It's for charidee. Everything takes second place for charidee, mate.


----------



## Red Light (22 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> Handy pdf guide to (Southern Failway but covering FCC) Sunday multi modal mayhem here
> 
> No bikes on trains anywhere within a triangle of Gatwick, Fishbourne and Pevensey & Westham all day


 
Looks like an extra 15 miles up to Uckfield to get a train into London is the answer.


----------



## swansonj (22 May 2012)

GregCollins said:


> It's for charidee. Everything takes second place for charidee, mate.


Oh, yes, sorry, I forgot, everything's different when it's for charidee. For example, friends can ask you to pay to subsidise them to have a holiday that you would pay full price for yourself...


----------



## Red Light (23 May 2012)

1860297 said:


> 1 train per hour on a branch line. Back to Gatwick would get you more services.


 
I'm in no hurry and its an extra 10 miles to Gatwick, Its just over an hour ten from Uckfield to Clapham Junction vs 30 mins from Gatwick plus ten more miles of cycling.


----------



## bobcolover (24 May 2012)

I cant find anything on the BHF site about how the registered riders are coming back; has anyone else seen anything about this? On the daytime london to brighton bhf arrange a fleet of artics and coaches;
does the £50 registration for the night ride entitle you and your bike to a return trip?


----------



## JohnHenry (24 May 2012)

No, an extra £24 will get you back on their wagons (but the reg. fee was £31 in advance).


----------



## Red Light (24 May 2012)

JohnHenry said:


> No, an extra £24 will get you back on their wagons (but the reg. fee was £31 in advance).


----------



## dellzeqq (24 May 2012)

Red Light said:


>


Gatwick baggage handlers! What would you do with them?


----------



## ianrauk (24 May 2012)

Red Light said:


>


 

Stuaff's runaround in Pompey


----------



## StuAff (24 May 2012)

Which one?


----------



## Aperitif (24 May 2012)

Looks far too dry for Stu.


----------



## bobcolover (25 May 2012)

hi john henry thanks for the reply re £24 for the bike return;
lots more questions of course;
can you get a bike space back without registering?
if its bike/ artic; cyclist/ coach any ideas if you have to pay for the coach back?
any ideas where they go from or back to;
or what time they go
is there a website faq that would stop me asking pesky questions

I had though of recovering in brighton sunday morning and pottering back to lewes and then up to east grinstead then train back to east croydon Sunday;
Quietish main roads but some hills all the way

[ home is streatham common]

However that’s not possible as theres of course no trains between east grinstead and lingfield on Sunday; but I will probably ride to lingfield to get the train


If I feel wonderful I might cycle back from lingfield but I havent decided yet;
Aa road maps distance brighton to lingfield via lewes is 37 miles

Lingfield to streatham common 20 miles

bob
recumbents mostly


----------



## Butterfly (25 May 2012)

bobcolover said:


> hi john henry thanks for the reply re £24 for the bike return;
> lots more questions of course;
> can you get a bike space back without registering?
> if its bike/ artic; cyclist/ coach any ideas if you have to pay for the coach back?
> ...


 
Hi Bob,

You could incorporate the Bluebell Railway into your journey - they are running an hourly service from 11am - 4pm and that would cover some of the distance between Lewes and East Grinstead

They are happy with bikes, so long as you don't swamp them!

Joan


----------



## bobcolover (25 May 2012)

that is such a magical suggestion;
do they take recumbents? i would hope so as they still have guards vans don't they!
up to kingscote ; then a brief cycle to east grinstead
wonderful
the smell of working steam
victorian technology meets 20 c bike technology....
atmosphere galore
thanks
bob


----------



## Red Light (25 May 2012)

Butterfly said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> You could incorporate the Bluebell Railway into your journey - they are running an hourly service from 11am - 4pm and that would cover some of the distance between Lewes and East Grinstead
> 
> ...


 
That sounded good until I looked it up and it seems to go from north of Uckfield to some way outside East Grinstead. So steam train addiction apart it seems much better to just get the regular train from Uckfield into London.


----------



## clarion (25 May 2012)

It is proper guards vans, and a delight it is.

They don't (yet) go to East Grinstead (rails being laid as we speak), but it's not far short. We've used them for a journey before now. Fun.


----------



## Red Light (25 May 2012)

clarion said:


> It is proper guards vans, and a delight it is.
> 
> They don't (yet) go to East Grinstead (rails being laid as we speak), but it's not far short. We've used them for a journey before now. Fun.


 
Do you know what happens at the East Grinstead end? It says you can't drive to the station and have to take a bus from East Grinstead. But can you cycle there in that case?


----------



## bobcolover (25 May 2012)

i looked here
https://maps.google.co.uk/maps?oe=u...OqP0AXXxYWtCg&oi=local_result&ved=0CBYQ_BIwBw

and scrolled up to the end of the line at kingscote


it looks like a road between kingscote and east grinstead;
imberhorne lane and then turners hill road
maybe theres no carparking at the kingscote station

even if there's a bus from eg to kingscote that implies some kind of walkable/therefore cycleable route to the station; i am not sure if i remember seeing vintage buses being used some [ many] years ago;

maybe i will phone them before i leave lewes
the worst that can happen is that i have to cycle from sheffield park to east grinstead;
i know its five miles uphill to wych cross and 2 down to forest row; then a climb to e.g
i have only ever cycled down to lewes on that road;

think of the downhills;
bob


----------



## Tim Hall (25 May 2012)

1864148 said:


> You could cycle it just fine. They are only seeking to discourage parking on the narrowish lane near Kingscote Station.


Part of the planning permission I believe. Cycling and walking to the station are just fine.

You could park in nearby Voles Wood, but the last time I saw it mentioned in the local rag it was to tell people about dogging. Whatever that is.


----------



## swansonj (25 May 2012)

Tim Hall said:


> ...but the last time I saw it mentioned in the local rag it was to tell people about dogging. Whatever that is.



The next best thing to Cheap Flights. Look it up on YouTube. "The heat was on to stop the windows fogging."


----------



## bobcolover (26 May 2012)

i am going to clapham common tonight; there was no infrastructure there last night [friday] but a sign at the top of nightingale lane and there are stickers on the junction pointing down st james drive towards tooting bec; my plan was to get to clapham common south tube station by 11 pm and check out what was going on; i will be [ as ever] on a yellow recumbent; the kingycle with the fibreglass box on the back; anyone want to meet there for a ghost ride?

coming back lunchtime ish tomorrow [ not certain about times] if i cant get the bike on a bhf artic/place on a coach then i will cycle lewes/ bluebell rlwy/ east grinstead /cycle lingfield/ train to east croydon [ you can change there for london and places north]
who will join me ?
bob


----------



## CopperBrompton (26 May 2012)

I'm doing it, will be there from 11-ish. We should both be easy to spot!


----------



## bobcolover (26 May 2012)

great


----------



## Red Light (26 May 2012)

OK last minute question. Where is recommended for breakfast in Brighton?


----------



## StuAff (26 May 2012)

Red Light said:


> OK last minute question. Where is recommended for breakfast in Brighton?


Madeira Cafe. Where else?


----------



## Red Light (26 May 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## ceepeebee (26 May 2012)

Just watch out for tables and chairs man....

Their chips are bloody awesome though.


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2012)

Madeira Drive is a well known Red Light district. When the chips are down, the spirits are uplifted - thanks to Greg and the staff of the Madeira Café.


----------



## User10571 (27 May 2012)

Exactly _what_ is it pounding?


----------



## Aperitif (27 May 2012)

User10571 said:


> Exactly _what_ is it pounding?


The bicycle-mounted version of Post #75? Or, possibly, an allusion to a 'hearty' breakfast.


----------



## bobcolover (27 May 2012)

bhf brighton night ride report

well for what its worth i had a great ride; i missed seeing trikeman but got to the top of nightingale lane at 12.10 and there was no movement inside the pen where the 5000 were held ready for departure; So i set off ahead of the pack alonesome and expected to be overtaken by hordes once on the road; strangething ; it never happened. The route followed bits of the daytime BHF daytime l 2 b route [which i know very well] but after the turn into the countryside pratts bottom / reigate outskirts area, went into new territory. Much later before Balcombe there were long slopes and after that some kind of modern by pass with lots of roundabouts; no motor traffic at 2.30 so good and clear. Lights on other bikes varied from blindingly bright to scarily dim.
I never visited a feed stop so have no idea whether those arrangements worked for those numbers. I saw no fixies[ there are some reports on lfgss] i did see some single speeds; some v expensive bikes and as ever some that looked as woefully unprepared as their riders who i suspect would have done a good deal of walking. Somehow the dyke road with a false summit seemed harder than the simplicity of straight up ditchling. Closed to traffic tho which was good and safe .Saw dawn from the top; 4.25 and in madiera drive 10 mins later; There were less than 200 people there when i arrived; Coming past the brighton night owls; comatose/drunk youngsters enjoying a stag/hen night and crowds and crowds at the seafront bars that were pounding !
Blagged a ride home on an official coach; bike in the artic with us at 6.30 am; so all the stuff about cycling/training it back dissipated....

general impressions;
goodish route with very fast sections but a good deal more climbing than i remember from the day route.
would have liked to have hung around and trained it back;
marshalling better at mid and end than at urban parts in outer suburbs; signposting mixed; cold do a but better; stopped 3/4 times to check directions etc with other riders; met some who took seriously wrong detours by mistake.

maybe because i was ahead of the crowd [ having expected to be caught up by them] there was none of that vision you get on the dun dyn of lines of rear red lights ahead of you winking into the distance; maybe the terrain would be against that as well; which i missed and was a shame; it happened now and again on the climbs that you knew there was yet more' up' as the lights ahead were close but much higher than you were.


dont know if the routes worth considering for the fnrttc

and cant tell you what breakfast was like at madiera cafe;
shame; next time will review cafe
bob

http://www.strava.com/runs/9439520
someone elses strava but has route and climbs etc


----------



## Red Light (27 May 2012)

My ride review now I'm back from a day on the beach in Brighton. Arrived at the start at around 23:00. Massive queues for registration and information so went and joined the queue to start where I stood around for an hour and a half. Supposed to be off at midnight and by 12:20 nothing had moved. So phoned the support line and was told they didn't have all the marshals in place on the course - how hard can it be to get that right? Finally left the compound at about quarter to one. Ride out through London was interesting - bikes swarming everywhere over the road, cars just frozen not sure what to do. Managed to get ahead of the main gaggle which made life a bit easier. Lots of expensive machinery around and some not and mostly very inadequate lights once we hit the countryside. Some long but not very steep climbs most of the way. Most of the ride was a thread of red twinkling lights up front heading off into the distance and marking out the contours of the route ahead. Quite magical in a way and very few cars around. The first feed stop was giving out bottles of water, half bananas, slice orange, pretzels and jelly babies so had a quick gorge and pocketed some jellly babies for later. Second feed stop had a catering van selling sausage baps and cheeseburgers and handing out free tea and coffee. Took a break and had a sausage bap and cup of tomato soup. When I got up to go the horde had arrived and there were massive queues for food and toilets. After that people were starting to walk the hills. Dawn started to break around 04:00 before the last feed stop. passed a couple of ambulances at the side of the road attending someone but no idea whether it was an accident or illness. Last feed stop was back to bananas, pretzels and jelly babies. Then on to the last climb up Devils Dyke. First part fine although lots were walking and the second steep pull I was about the only one cycling up. Fortunately the road was closed so I had the full width available to avoid walkers. Lots of expensive machinery being pushed by people half my age. Then a long sweep down into Brighton and the finish and double back to the recommended Madeira Cafe which was busy with lots of cyclists when I got there at 06:00. Don't think they could have coped with more. Sat at the front with a full English to watch others come in but once the food was polished off I was dozing more than watching so went off to the beach to grab some zeeez. So just over four hours total and 4,000 ft of climbing.


----------



## StuAff (27 May 2012)

Glad the whole thing seems to have gone OK. Should have hired the Fridays


----------



## Red Light (27 May 2012)

Aperitif said:


> Madeira Drive is a well known Red Light district.


 
It was today and I managed to pick up something really tasty. Once I'd finished I rolled over and went to sleep.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

bobcolover said:


> at 12.10 and there was no movement inside the pen where the 5000 were held ready for departure; So i set off ahead of the pack alonesome and expected to be overtaken by hordes once on the road; strangething ; it never happened.


The first riders didn't actually set off until quarter to one, and it was 1am by the time I got through the start. It was my only criticism of the ride - we were getting pretty fed up waiting there.



> Somehow the dyke road with a false summit seemed harder than the simplicity of straight up ditchling.


And the descent from Ditchling is a LOT more fun! To be honest, it was light by 4am, so Ditchling would have been perfectly safe.



> all the stuff about cycling/training it back dissipated....


Heh - I did see a few riders cycling the other way, but very, very few compared to the day ride.



> maybe because i was ahead of the crowd [ having expected to be caught up by them] there was none of that vision you get on the dun dyn of lines of rear red lights ahead of you winking into the distance


That was for me one of the loveliest things about the ride, especially on sections with a downhill leading into an uphill - you could sometimes see the line for miles! Sadly the video footage doesn't capture it - the sensor can't see as far as the eye.


----------



## bobcolover (28 May 2012)

That was for me one of the loveliest things about the ride, especially on sections with a downhill leading into an uphill - you could sometimes see the line for miles! Sadly the video footage doesn't capture it - the sensor can't see as far as the eye.[/quote]

wheres the video footage?


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

Give a man a chance :-)


----------



## bobcolover (28 May 2012)

sorry ; looking forward to seeing it;
btw how did you get back?


----------



## JohnHenry (28 May 2012)

Had a great time except for the start which was rubbish. G/F was waiting with car and, after a hearty breakfast and several Americanos, loaded up the bikes and back to Creepy Crawley for a celebratory BBQ and a drinkie or two. Was quite tempted to turn off the Balcombe road when we rode past and go home but stuck with it - I quite enjoyed the Devil's Dyke version rather than the Beacon but maybe that was because it was new to me. Well done BHF but get the chuffing start issues sorted for next year (also doing the "main" one and the off-road again this year).


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

bobcolover said:


> sorry ; looking forward to seeing it;
> btw how did you get back?


Video will be online this eve ...

I took the coach-and-truck. The nice thing about the trike is they like to put it at the back, so I got pulled out of the queue and asked to put it on the one that was just about to leave.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 May 2012)

staggering numbers of people did the route in daylight during the day on saturday. some staggeringly dreadful cyclists amongst them. four abreast on the A272 being one of the many crimes against humanity I saw.


----------



## hotfuzzrj (28 May 2012)

My BF and I hoteled in Brighton on the Sunday morning, so on Sat eve we took the transport to London; it was well over an hour late (should have left Brighton at 10, actually left 11.30ish) and we got to Clapham about 00.30. 
We were near the back of the throng didn't pass the start line until about 1.30. (I had actually assumed they were waiting for all the Brighton cyclists but thinking about it now I don't know why they would have done...)
We arrived at Brighton around 6.30ish and had three short stops at the stop points.
Simon had done the L-B day ride years ago but I've never done anything like that before, but I thought it was amazing to do (I didn't even get off and push!) and managed to overtake some "AllTheGears..." It was very cool doing it at night. Glad it wasn't raining or miserable, the weather was glorious and the temperature just right for me.
The best point for me was going down the last 2 miles into Hove, but the second best was probably the couple arguing: You said you'd wait for me! I did wait for you! Yeah but about 25 minutes away, I've been on my own 25 minutes... ad nauseum!

I am doing London to Paris 6th-10th June so it was good practice for me. I hope to be moving to Surrey soon (from Brum) so I am really interested in getting involved in some of the FRNttCs.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

It was a good atmosphere, good weather and people were chatting, so I don't think anyone minded too much.


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

And my amateurish attempt at a video:


----------



## Lyrical (28 May 2012)

Trikeman said:


> And my amateurish attempt at a video:




Nice music choice and great overview! Makes me want to go to the next one 

Good job ^^


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

I do love that track, but must confess that my music-choice strategy was "I have 4m 58s of video, now which tracks do I own that are 4m 58s long?". 

I do thoroughly recommend it - I hope to do the next one too.


----------



## User10571 (28 May 2012)

Trikeman said:


> And my amateurish attempt at a video:



Glad you had a good day (night).

J


----------



## bobcolover (28 May 2012)

great video;loved the captions;
the devils dyke bit was so true; a nasty false summit!!!
and good music;

bob


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 May 2012)

Yes, towards the top of the first one, someone told us it wasn't the top but we thought they were teasing. The second one I was sure about because lots of riders were having a breather there, but then ... !

I did really miss the run down the far side of Ditchling, though - that's where I got my highest speed to date on the trike (54mph) and I now have higher gearing ... The sedate downhill on this route didn't quite give the same climax to the ride.


----------



## bobcolover (29 May 2012)

i have touched 49,5 on the kingcycle going down the back of ditchling; i hate the way the road is divided at the bottom of the run by thos terrifiying metal barriers


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 May 2012)

I'm determined to find a hill where I can break the national speed limit ... 7mph more has to be achievable somewhere or other.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

Trikeman said:


> I'm determined to find a hill where I can break the national speed limit ... 7mph more has to be achievable somewhere or other.


 


(You may want to get DoT to straighten a couple of bends first ....)


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 May 2012)

Yeah, not enough forward vision, unfortunately - all it takes is a tractor pulling out from one of those tracks or someone executing an ill-advised overtake of a lorry going up the hill. It needs a combination of steepness, length, forward vision and lack of junctions.


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

I'm sure Dell wouldn't mind doing his Vulcan mind-meld trick on any artic or tractor driver who dares inhabit the same space-time continuum - if you're game. Indeed I think it better if you just closed your eyes ... we'll post your terminal velocity on a cross somewhere ...


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 May 2012)

Stuart, I have to say I'm rather offended by such a callous comment! I'm a hi-tech kind of guy, so the very least you could do to be respectful is to offer to connect my GPS up to some permanent power supply with my terminal velocity displayed in glowing figures. Written on a cross indeed ...


----------



## StuartG (29 May 2012)

I am indeed very sorry for this crude Judeo-Christianic iconnery.

Have you thought of stabilising the beast with a couple of lorry-grade 12 volt batteries on outriggers? You should get a good dynamo charge on the descent without decreasing your top speed noticeably. Enough to stream the results in case your GPS should not complete the descent. With no wifi there is the issue of consistent 3G coverage. Under the circumstances I would recommend PAYG rather than contract ...


----------



## CopperBrompton (29 May 2012)

StuartG said:


> Enough to stream the results in case your GPS should not complete the descent.


Good thought. Perhaps switch on Find My Friends on my iPhone, so that people will have some clue as to the final resting place of at least some of the debris.



> Under the circumstances I would recommend PAYG rather than contract ...


----------



## LutherB (15 Jun 2013)

I'm doing this next month, good to read your experiences & know what to expect now!


----------



## CopperBrompton (15 Jun 2013)

Enjoy :-)


----------



## LutherB (15 Jun 2013)

Thankyou - great vid, loved the captions!


----------



## Mickthemove (15 Jun 2013)

Signed up for this in a fit of pique earlier in the year! Been training for the last month, and hope its good as after reading all the posts about the cost etc and the fnrttc I can see why people shun them. One thing it has done is get me back into cycling to wich my waistline and heart will hopefully be gratefull ! We are leaving at 10 and will look like a bulesha beacon with the amount of lights and reflective gear I have planned! Luther, if you see a fat bloke lit up like a Christmas tree panting at the side of the road that will be me!


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Jun 2013)

It's a lovely ride. It's worth ensuring you have some group-friendly lights as well as blitzkrieg ones. :-)


----------



## LutherB (16 Jun 2013)

Good stuff Mick! I'm going with a group of varied experience so won't be a fast run for us either. We've got plenty of lights sorted so if we're strung out in a line we'll look like an ocean liner at night! Are you riding on your own or part of a group?


----------



## Mickthemove (17 Jun 2013)

Cheers, the lights are not that bad  Me and a pal are doing it so should keep each other going, i am doing 80 mile a week in prep upping it to 140 by the first week in July, he is still talking about it in earnest but not actually doing any miles, i assume reality will hit home sooner or later!


----------



## CopperBrompton (17 Jun 2013)

It's only 60 miles, so you don't need much prep for that - plenty of people do the daytime ride having dragged their bikes out of the shed for the first time since the previous year. :-)


----------



## LutherB (21 Jun 2013)

Got my number - 154 - and start time 23:00.

I've been doing roughly the same mileage as you Mick, I know what you're saying Trikeman but i haven't done 60 miles straight yet, 45 miles last Friday is the most so far in one go. I want to enjoy the ride and possibly have something left in the tank for when we arrive so can have a little amble around the coast. Will probably just have a paddle in the sea and then crash out on the beach tho'!


----------



## CopperBrompton (22 Jun 2013)

45 miles +25% group ride effect = 54 miles, so you're almost there. :-)


----------



## Mickthemove (23 Jun 2013)

Really looking forward to this now, lower numbers than the day ride and less traffic on the road! I still sitting at a max 25 miles in one ride but feel good and after a quick drink think I could do it again, all I need to do is actually carry on and go back out!
I would assume breaking it up into 15 mile segments in line with the refreshment stops is the way to go!
The other thing we are doing is sticking another 12 mile on the end by hopefully bobbing down to Worthing at the end! Our start time is 10pm.


----------



## LutherB (26 Jun 2013)

I saw my group on Saturday and we're all looking forward to it now! Yeah we're gonna do the same thing, break it up into the rest-stop segments. I just hope the start is smoother than last year and we're not hanging around until after midnight before we set off. And it doesn't rain!


----------



## LutherB (10 Jul 2013)

Mickthemove said:


> Really looking forward to this now, lower numbers than the day ride and less traffic on the road! I still sitting at a max 25 miles in one ride but feel good and after a quick drink think I could do it again, all I need to do is actually carry on and go back out!
> I would assume breaking it up into 15 mile segments in line with the refreshment stops is the way to go!
> The other thing we are doing is sticking another 12 mile on the end by hopefully bobbing down to Worthing at the end! Our start time is 10pm.


 

Only 3 days to go! How you doing Mick?


----------



## Mickthemove (10 Jul 2013)

LutherB said:


> Only 3 days to go! How you doing Mick?


 
Hi mate, all ready! Made a schoolboy error and took a last minute place in the Cheshire Cat last Sunday, 76 miles up and down dales !!!!!!! it was brutal and so was the weather, Looking forward this! are you doing the Friday night ride Luther or the Sat night one? We are doing the Moonriders one on Friday


----------



## LutherB (10 Jul 2013)

Wow, bet that was a shock to the system! Friday will seem like gravy in comparison, and forecast is good too. I'm off on the Saturday night, looking forward to it as well.

Good luck to ya & will report back on Monday!


----------



## LutherB (16 Jul 2013)

Well i did it, enjoyed it, and gonna do it again!

The Mrs dropped me off at Datchet at 8pm to catch the train to Clapham Junction. I was expecting more bikes on the train than just mine, so i enjoyed the space - 45 minutes of calm before a crowded Clapham for a short cycle to Clapham High Street to meet the team. Everyone was on time so we rode onto Clapham Common about 10pm.

The corner of the common they were using as the startline was packed, i'd never seen so many cyclists in my life! All the glo-green & flashing lights looked like a rave but probably not the best time to be dropping any disco biscuits. The start was smooth and well organised, about 50 bikes every 2 minutes, and we left at 11:15pm

So many bikes on the roads through South London it felt like being part of a Critical Mass thing, and it was easy for some riders to forget there were cars using the roads too. Riders were pulling up with mechanicals & punctures; coming out of London was the only time i saw roadside repairs happening. Drivers were tolerant and the drunks cheery, nice to see some families outside there houses cheering us on so it was all good out of London.

With the first steep hills my group was breaking up. I was taking them pretty well, having the gearing right and keeping my breathing steady, head down looking at the road in front of my wheel. Descents i just rolled down, my Giant is fast just on it's own momentum so i didn't want to push it. People were passing me just too fast though, and the first bad crash was on a long steep descent around Caterham. I saw another rider with a broken arm at the roadside further on, and in the last 20 miles a car hit a rider which i think was the most serious - ambulances & police at the roadside for that one.

The rest stops were spaced about 15 miles apart and we used to them to re-group - i think i spent about 2 hours waiting throughout the night! I'd have the banana's, nutrigrains and isotonic lucozade, and they carried me well through the night.

Passing by Crawley through around 4 miles of forest down into Balcombe was pretty amazing - very fast road with trees making it a long dark tunnel, only the rear lights of the bikes in the distance rising up to give a clue of any ramps coming up. Rolling through the villages after the forest it got cold; bats were flying across the road and one was flying ahead just in front of me for about 100 metres down one lane.

Going onto the hill before the descent into the last rest stop i was still feeling good and took the hill in much the same way as i had the others, but after what i thought was top and descending a little to then see a curved ramp up awaiting me at the bottom, i thought 'Nah, i'm walking that'. It wasn't particularly steep or long, but i wasn't having it so walk it i did and then descended into the last rest stop at 7am.

After re-grouping i set off to try to make it into Brighton for 9am; we knew we had Devils Dyke coming up which was the hardest hill on the route, replacing Ditchling Beacon which is used on the day ride. It seemed like a monster - slope, ramp, slope, ramp....i did 3 of these and quickly ran out of gears ( 30/28 is my lowest ) so i got off again and walked to where there was less ramp and more slope. The slope quickly turned into the rampiest ramp in ramptown and i got off again, struggling to push my bike and walk the 50 metres to the levelling off at the top.

Back on the bike riding across the top i found myself weaving amongst the stragglers from a party that had been going on in one of the fields down below, and then it was quickly onto 7 miles descending into Brighton. Again, people were friendly, in their front gardens cheering and shouting 'not long to go!' hehehe. I could smell scrambled eggs on toast, and passed a Burger King thinking i'm going to have some of that as i sped along the sea-front.

I rolled across the finish line at 8:45am, second in our group, and our last was through at 9:30am. Straight to Burger King for a milkshake, followed by a beanburger & fries, and then the regret i hadn't gone for the scrambled eggs on toast. A quick shower, ice-cream and paddle in the sea before sitting in the shade waiting for the bus to take us home - Brighton was just too crowded and hot, my legs barely able to move properly. I was back home at 10pm, stuffing my face with omelette & salad, asleep on top of the bed by 10:30pm.

So there it was - 60 miles (96.5km) and 1,207 metres of climbing ( i prob walked 300 metres ) 6 hours riding time and a max speed of 34.5mph Will definitely do it next year but at my own pace this time, with better gearing, no waiting around getting cold and better prepared for the hills!


----------



## joanna (16 Jul 2013)

It was fun... different to the main day BHF ride - different route, and non of the roads were closed to traffic (except for the Devils Dyke hill)... Quite busy coming out of London. Lovely riding into Brighton at dawn. A lot less cyclists too!


----------



## LutherB (16 Jul 2013)

User13710 said:


> Try the FNRttC Joanna, you'd love it. Far far fewer cyclists for a start.


 

I might like it too!


----------



## Mickthemove (17 Jul 2013)

Well done Luther, we did the Friday ride from hackney marshes with moonriders, it was a good route with an amazing amount of hills! That one inside the M25 and ditching beacon deserving a mention! At least it smoothed out my cleats! Massive fail ! 
Moonriders was pretty well organised with a good start proceedure, well stocked feed stations and very good breakfast at the finish! The hot food stop in the middle was awfull! Poss the worst grub I have ever been offered! I promise I would not have given that muck to my dog!
You would also think they could afford a decent timing system considering the price to do it! Compared to wiggle events it was very average and 4 times the price! 
In their defence, I suppose there was only 500 taking part!
My pal who had never ridden over 40 miles fought every inch and although moaned like a ninny on ever slope and kept muttering 'never again' was delighted to finish and is now talking about his next challenge!
Really enjoyed the route though and with better gearing would like to think I would treat those hills with the contempt of Mr Froome


----------



## LutherB (17 Jul 2013)

Good stuff Mick! I wasn't using cleats but can imagine the nightmare on Ditchling! Our first rest stop was good - in a field. Our second looked like it was from Apocolypse Now! Dusty dirt patch of land, superbright floodlights and mournful music over the PA ( _'....i want to go home now....' _Seriously!! ) I expected the Playboy chopper to land at any moment.


----------



## mark st1 (17 Jul 2013)

LutherB said:


> I might like it too!


 

There is one to Brighton near the end of August if you fancy it we could meet up as we are on the same train line. http://fnrttc.blogspot.co.uk/ a fantastic ride with the heavenly Lonesome Lane easily the best road i have ever cycled down  (iv'e led a sheltered life )


----------



## LutherB (18 Jul 2013)

Cheers Mark! Not going to able to make August alas, although Lonesome Lane looks nice on Google maps!

I'm going to sort my CTC membership and join The Fridays and will look to start doing rides from September. Will let you know what i'm planning on riding when i've checked their calendar, and would be good to meet up for some rides closer to home - gonna try meet up with Mr Haemocrit next week.


----------



## mark st1 (19 Jul 2013)

Nice one matey sounds like a plan.


----------

